

Ask HN: Best way to find remote work offers? - jerogarcia

hey there , was wondering if any of you know some website that specializes in remote work , or maybe some recommendations on how to survive remote working.
======
t0dd
Check out [https://weworkremotely.com/](https://weworkremotely.com/)

------
egor83
Elance, odesk, monthly "who's hiring?" threads here on HN:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring)

I've been working 100% remotely for more than two years now, feel free to ask
questions: egor.ryabkov at gmail

~~~
relet
How much of a "social security" package do you maintain for yourself (and your
family if it exists)?

~~~
egor83
Not too much - close to minimum actually. I'm alone though, so that's less of
a problem.

------
jerogarcia
Thanks to all of you :)

